# Seiko 7C43-700A



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

My latest Seiko arrived this week, the 7C43-700A. It feels and looks like a slightly bigger brother to the 7548.

Its in great condition externally and the bezel, crystal, dial and hands are all original.



I've just taken the back off, partly to just check out the insides, but also with the intention of re-seating the seconds hand as it wasn't quite on the marks which with a quartz watch is annoying.

When comparing it to my 7548's, I'd also noticed that the seconds hand seemed to drag, not having quite the crisp tick of the 7548.

So, what did I find?

First, the anti-magnetic shield.



and underneath, a nice clean movement (always a relief with these older watches)



but, look where the finger spring is ........



that explains why the seconds hand has been dragging. A careless battery change, so easily done but so bad for the movement.

Next I needed to take the movement out. There was no obvious PUSH sign, but after some examination with the loupe I found it (directly above that round hole in the plastic dial ring).



I re-seated the seconds hand, then re-seated the finger spring, taking it off to find


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

see that spec. of bluey/green battery debris, and the white debris in the jewels. I cleaned these off.



Then fitted a new battery,



and its all back together and a bit happier.


----------



## JD6150 (May 23, 2013)

Another great post, I really enjoy reading these, thank you.


----------

